# Bacon 2nd attempt with new rig better than first



## Markl (Nov 22, 2022)

First attempt was using a smoke tube in my Pit Boss pellet smoker.  Wasn't bad, but a little strong/harsh until I bagged it for a few days to mellow.  
This time I used my new cold smoke rig, picking up a used MES 30 digital and added the mailbox mod.  






Used the A-maze-n smoke tube with Hickory pellets.  Ambient temp was 33 degrees and during the smoke session Internal temp of the MES hovered 50-55 degrees.  Smoked for 4.5 hrs
Belly going in:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Bacon coming out:






Cooked a few slices (forgot to grab pics), much cleaner smoke flavor and pepper with a hint of maple syrup came thru just right where the wife and kids like it.  Very happy with how this came out, especially with the new cold smoke rig.

Kudos to everyone that helps us newbies get up to speed


----------



## tbern (Nov 22, 2022)

_Looks awesome!! Nice job!_


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 22, 2022)

Nice work. Points for sure.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 23, 2022)

Great looking bacon. Great color. Kudos on your build. Nice and neat!


----------



## fxsales1959 (Nov 23, 2022)

Markl said:


> First attempt was using a smoke tube in my Pit Boss pellet smoker.  Wasn't bad, but a little strong/harsh until I bagged it for a few days to mellow.
> This time I used my new cold smoke rig, picking up a used MES 30 digital and added the mailbox mod.
> View attachment 649168
> 
> ...


sweeeet!. Love a hint or maple slurple too


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 23, 2022)

Your bacon looks fantastic!
And your setup looks very nice!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 23, 2022)

mmmmm.....BACON!
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 23, 2022)

Bacon looks great and so does the new rig, nice work! RAY


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 23, 2022)

Great looking bacon! 50-55*F is the perfect cold smoke temp IMO. Nicely done!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Nov 23, 2022)

Very nice work on an interesting rig. Letting it mellow always helps. Enjoy the bacon.


----------



## DougE (Nov 23, 2022)

Nice job!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 23, 2022)

Looks like great bacon, and the rig is smooth looking also.

David


----------



## Bigtank (Nov 25, 2022)

That looks great.


----------



## Poppo (Nov 26, 2022)

Markl said:


> First attempt was using a smoke tube in my Pit Boss pellet smoker.  Wasn't bad, but a little strong/harsh until I bagged it for a few days to mellow.
> This time I used my new cold smoke rig, picking up a used MES 30 digital and added the mailbox mod.
> View attachment 649168
> 
> ...


Nice job on the smoker. Bacon looks great, the most important thing is the wife and kids liked it too...


----------



## Markl (Nov 26, 2022)

Poppo said:


> Nice job on the smoker. Bacon looks great, the most important thing is the wife and kids liked it too...


Thanks, everyone likes it, including some friends and family


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 26, 2022)

Great looking bacon!  Does anyone ever notice that when you make bacon, people you haven't seen in a long time somehow know you've got bacon on the smoker?

Dave


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 27, 2022)

Markl said:


> First attempt was using a smoke tube in my Pit Boss pellet smoker.  Wasn't bad, but a little strong/harsh until I bagged it for a few days to mellow.
> This time I used my new cold smoke rig, picking up a used MES 30 digital and added the mailbox mod.
> View attachment 649168
> 
> ...


I like it ! Good setup


----------

